# أنا عبد للشيطان !!!



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام و نعمة ....
دائما الشيطان ما يلعب بعقلي و يوجهني دائما إلى الخطايا الشنيعة .. و أنا لم ولا أقدر حتى الآن أن أمنعه فدائما هو الذي يتحكم في .... مع أنني أصلب كثيرا قبل أن أفعل الخطية .. ولكن رشم الصليب لم ينفعني أبدا .. ولا أشعر عند رشمه بأي فرق .. لذلك تركض أقدامي بسرعة كبيييييرة جداااااا نحو الخطيئة ... فيمكنم أن تقولوا عني : أنا عبد للخطيئة و للشيطان حتى الآن .  فماذا أفعل حتى أمنع الشيطان ؟​


----------



## emad62 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام المسيح لك*

*صيقى ما الفرق بين الخطيه وبين الشيطان *
*الخطيه من فعل الشيطان*

*انت لست عبدا لا للخطيه ولا للشيطتن كما تقول *
* انا لسه لم تعرف المسيح*

*عندما تحب المسيح حقا *
* سوف تراه امامك*
* وعندها لن تفعل الخطيه*
* لما حركات اليد فى رسم الصليب*
* لا تغنى*
* لانها حركات*
* يعنى لما ترشم الصليب *
* وتذكر بسم الاب *
*وتتذكر ان الله العلى يراقبك *
*وسوف يجازيك عن ما تفعل *

*وبسم الابن*
* وتتذكر محبه الله لك وكيف بذل بنه الوحيد من اجلك*
*والروح القدس *
* تطلب منها المعونه والاشاد*
*وتتذكر انا الله نقلك من الهلاك الى محبته*
*ستعرف قميمه الصيب وقتها*

*المسيح معالك يرشدك ويقويك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*سبق وقدمت لك العلاج ...... فلم تنفذه

سؤال: أتريد أن تبرأ ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 سبتمبر 2011)

العقل الفارغ ( من الأعمال ) معمل للشيطان


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبق وقدمت لك العلاج ...... فلم تنفذه*
> 
> *سؤال: أتريد أن تبرأ ؟؟؟؟*


شكرا لردك لكن... أبرأ من ماذا ...؟؟؟​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> العقل الفارغ ( من الأعمال ) معمل للشيطان


شكرا لردك ... لكن ماذا أفعل إن لم يوجد شيء أشغل به عقلي ؟؟


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*ياريت تصلى وتقول
الى ابى العزيز:
لماذا ارتبك فى مواقف حياتى؟ لماذا هذا التناقض  العجيب جدآ فى مشاعرى؟
سوف  أقص عليك يا ابى ما أقصد بصورة من التوضيح وهذه  اختبارات عملية حقيقية  وأملى أنك بنعمة الله الساكنة فيك تكشف لى ماذا يحدث داخلى  ,حتى أستطيع أن  أضع مشكلتى بصورة مكشوفة أمام الطبيب الحقيقى الشافى لنفوسنا يسوع  المسيح  .
..................
+  أبى ........أحيانآ أتفاعل مع  الامور الروحية جدآآآآآ وأشعر بمحبة صادقة  نحو المسيح والطريق الروحى . ويمتلئ قلبى  بكره للشر والخطية, واشعر فى  قرارة نفسى كم أنا حقير لانى كنت منجذب للخطية والشهوة  .

واشترك مع اخوتى فى الكنيسة واشارك معهم بروحى فى كل مجال وعمل  روحى!

+ وأحيانآ عندما أكون فى دراستى وكليتى وأحتك بالعالم ومؤثرات العالم  مثل التيلفزيون أو اتصفح النت أو اى شيئ من ذلك . 

أشعر بتغير غريب فى حالى  وأحاول أن أجمع مشاعرى الروحية الجميلة السابقة لا استطيع !!

وأجد  فى داخلى  إنجذاب نحو الشهوة والخطية وحياة الشلر التى فى العالم .وأجد فى  داخلى قوة جاذبة  لرؤية مناظر الشر الجسدية التى فى العالم _ وتتصور يا  أبى أنى أحلم بتكوين علاقة  شريرة مما فى العالم !!

أبى  أنا حزين جدآ على نفسى لماذا أرتبك بأمور العالم  ؟أنا أعلم أنك تحبنى  ولذلك لا أجد صعوبة فى كشف كل ما فى داخلى لك حتى أقذر الامور  التى لا  تحتملها نفسى عن نفسى لانى اعلم عن أختبار عملى أن نعمة اللهالتى تسكن نفسك   هى التى تعطينى دائمآ كل ارشاد ونصح  .
.................

أبنى الحبيب فى الرب : نعمة لك  وسلام 

لماذا  ارتبك بأمور العالم الشرير؟ هذا سؤال هام جدآ يا أبنى _ واشكر  المسيح أنك  أنسان صادق تسعى للوصول الى قلب المسيح بالحق. فى البداية يا ابنى لا  تخف  أبدآ لان الذى يحدث فيك أمر طبيعى جدآ ويحدث مع الجميع حتى معى أنا أبيك   المتقدم فى السن وانت تتخيل انى تخطيط هذه الامور .هذا هو حرب الشيطان فى  كل جيل  .

لابد أن تعرف طبيعة هذه الحروب وبصورة وقيعية يمكن ان تختبرها وليس مجرد  أفكار تستقر فى عقلك فقط .

أولآ: لابد أن تعلم جيدآ أنك مختلف عن أنسان  العالم الحاضر وليس الفضل فى ذلك لك ولكن الفضل فى المسيح الذى غير طبيعتك  .

فروحك التى ولدت من الماء والروح فى المعمودية ليست من هذا العالم ولكنها  من فوق مثل الذى ولدت على مثاله تمامآ :

( فقال لهم انتم من  اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم. يو 8: 23 )  

والدليل  العملى على أنك لست من العالم ومن فوق أنك قلت أننى أتفاعل  مع الحياة  الروحية وأشعر بمحبة حقيقية للمسيح والطريق الروحى , وهذا أعظم دليل عملى   واقعى على طبيعتك الروحية المولوده من الله فى المعمودية . وأعلم أيضآ أن  هذه  الطبيعة الروحية الجميلة يسكن فيها الروح القدس روح القداسة عن طريق  سر الميرون ,  والروح القدس الذى أخذته الساكن فيك يعطيك دون أن تشعر أو  تلاحظ الميل والجاذبية  الى القداسة وكره الشر والخطية .

أما لماذا تعود وتشعر بأنجذاب نحو الشر  والخطية حتى أنك تحلم أن تكون علاقة شريرة ...
فهذا  لانك ما تزل فى الجسد وأن  الجسد لم يأتى دوره بعد ليأخذ نصيبه من التجديد  فهو ارضى وفاسد ولم يتغير ليتفق مع  أمكانيات الروح ولذلك هناك صراع بين  الجسد والروح :

 ( لان  الجسد يشتهي ضد الروح والروح ضد الجسد.وهذان يقاوم احدهما الآخر حتى تفعلون ما لا  تريدون غل 5 : 17 ) 

ثانيآ:  من الضرورى جدآ أن تختبر كل حرب الشيطان  ولابد أن يعرض عليك كل شهوات  الجسد ,لانك اذا لم ترفض الشر والشهوات بأرادتك وتتمسك  بالمسيح وطهارته  لاتتزكى أمام الله ! فهذا هو قانون الحياة الروحية يا أبنى فلقد  غير  المسيح النفس والروح وجعلهما على صورة المسيح فى البر وقداسة الحق . ولكنه  ترك  الجسد بدون تغير لكى يكون هو بمثابة شجرة معرفة الخير والشر التى أمر  الله أدم فى  القديم أن لا يأكل منها لانه متى أكل منها موتآ يموت.

وهذه  الوصية موجودة  أيضآ فى العهد الجديد . كل من يعيش حسب الجسد ويقبل أعمال  الجسد وينساق خلفه موتآ  يموت , ولكن من من ينحاز للروح ويبعد عن أعمال  الجسد يحيا ويكون له الحياة الابدية  نصيب وميراث:

( لانه ان عشتم حسب الجسد فستموتون.ولكن ان  كنتم بالروح تميتون اعمال الجسد فستحيون رو 8 : 13 )

ولعلك  نستطيع أن  تفهم لماذا يضخم الشيطان كل يوم أعمال الجسد ويخترع كل يوم  شرور جديدة تدور حول  الجسد وشهواته . كلما تقدم الانسان وأكتشف وسائل  جديدة من التكنولوجيا  ....

.يحثه  الشيطان أن يُسخر هذه الوسائل فى شهوات الجسد وملذاته فعندما  توصل  الانسان مثلآ الى أختراع جهاز عظيم مثل الكمبيوتر ,بداء فى توجيه البعض فى   أستخدامه فى أثارة الشهوات الجسدية وجعله وسيلة فى تلذذ الجسد والسقوط فى  الشر  والخطية.

وهكذا تجد يا أبنى الشيطان يملك على الانسان عن طريق شهوات الجسد  ,
ولذلك لابد أن تفجر فيك طاقات الخلاص الذى صنعه المسيح بتمسكك بالمسيح ورفض كل  شهوات الجسد.

أعلم  يا أبنى أن مقاومة شهوات الجسد صعبة ولكن عندما ينظر  المسيح اليك وانت  ترفض أعمال وشهوات الجسد وتصرخ نحوه لا يتركك بل يهبك النعمة  والقوة  والمعونة والانتصار على كل ما يلقيه الشيطان داخلك . 

وكلما  تمسكت  أكثر بالطهارة وبر المسيح كلما أقترب منك المسيح وكشف لك نعمته  .ولا تنسى يا حبيبيى  الروح القدس الساكن فيك والذى يشجعك ويعزيك ويصرخ فيك  كل يوم لكى تترك الشر وتحب  البر والطهارة .

ليس  هناك طريق أخر للحياة والفوز بالحياة الى الابد الا  سماع روح المسيح  والانحياز الى صوته فى كره الشهوات الجسدية والهروب منها الى محبة  المسيح  والتمسك به .

(فالديانة الطهارة عند الله الاب هى  أفتقاد الايتام والارامل فى ضيقهم وحفظ الانسان نفسه بلا دنس من العالم (يع 1 : 27  ) 

وأخير  أود أن أقول لك عن أختبار عملى يا أبنى وهذا شيئ مهم به  تسمو وترتفع شيئآ  فشيئآ عن الارض والارضيات . وهو كما أن الامور الجسدية التى يحارب  بها  الشيطان النفس لها لذة . فالامور الروحية والسمائية لها لذة أيضآ تفوق  جدآآآآآآ  لذة الارضيات ...

فهناك  لذة عجيبة جدآآآآآآآ يمكن أن تتذوقها مثلآ فى الصلاة  التى يهبها الروح  القدس للانسان المتمسك بالطهارة ومحبة المسيح .لذة عجيبة فيها يجد  الانسان  نفسه فى سعادة وفرح لا ينطق به حيث ينفتح القلب والذهن فى الصلاة وترى وجه   المسيح وتتذوق شيئ من جمال وجه الله الفائق الجمال !!!

صدقنى أذا تذوقت هذه  اللذة ولو مرة واحدة هان عليك العالم كله وكل شهواته وبسهولة جدآ 
وأيضآ  هناك  لذة أنكشاف كلمة الله للذهن .فهذه لذة أخرى عجيبة جدآ عندما تقراء  كلمات الانجيل  فتشعر بها وتتذوق حلاوة غير عادية فيها وكأن الله يكلمك أنت  شخصيآ بها ,فتسمع صوت  الله من خلال الايات المكتوبة ويفرح قلبك جدآ لانه  يفهم قصد الله فى كل كلامه  الموجود بالانجيل .

ابنى  طريق المسيح طريق عملى حى ليس كلام فهناك أختبارات  حقيقية وعملية ولذيذة  تجعل الانسان يرتفع عن لذة الجسد الحسية التى يحارب بها  الشيطان النفس.

أطلب  من المسيح أن يعطيك دائمآ لذة حقيقية عملية فى معرفته  حتى تحتقر أى لذة  جسدية تكون ضد الله وعمله ببركات كل القديسين والقديسة الطاهرة  مريم أمين.
*​


----------



## fouad78 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة آخي راجعلك
في البداية دعنا لا نلوم الشيطان على كل شيء
الخطيئة موجودة فينا وتحاربنا نعم
الخطيئة تغلبنا في بعض الأحيان نعم
ولكن كما يقول الكتاب المقدس فإن الصديق يسقط في اليوم سبع مرات ويقوم

نصيحتي بسيطة وليس فيها أي تعقيد
اجعل المسيح والكنيسة محور حياتك
 
التجارب ستظل موجودة لكنها بالتأكيد ستخف
وتذكر أنك تمشي خلف المسيح بداعي المحبة
وقوة المحبة عجيبة
المحبة هي التي دفعت رهباناً وراهبات ليتنسكوا متعمقين بالإلاهيات
المحبة هي التي دفعت شهداء الكنيسة يُقبلون على الموت مهللين فرحين

ضع يديك على المحراث ولا تنظر للوراء
وإذا حدث وسقطت، فقم مرة أخرى
وهذا عزيزي نعرفه بالجهاد والنمو الروحي
وأنت الآن في مرحلة الجهاد والنمور الروحي فهل تنسحب منذ الآن؟

أتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا لردك لكن... أبرأ من ماذا ...؟؟؟​



*من مرض الخطية

هل ذهبت إلى الكنيسة ؟؟؟

هل اتخدت اب اعتراف ليمسك بيدك ويرشدك؟؟؟

هل بعد ذلك تناولت من جسد الرب ودمه لتثبت فيه ويثبت فيك

هذا هو العلاج إن فعلته بإراده حسنة ودون مرواغة فستبرأ من عبوديتك للخطية*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
ساتكلم كلام عام
علمياُ الله خلق في المخ مركزاً للتحكم في الافعال والتحكم في النفس .....
بينما الانسان يلقي اللوم علي الشيطان ينسي انه هو من استجاب بسبب شهواتة  للخطية هو كان مهياً لهذة الخطية التي ستجعلة يفقد سلامة وستجعلة في حزن مرير هو من قبل عملها ونسي كلمة عمانؤيل اي الله معنا لو الانسان يتذكر ان الله موجود معه لما ارتكب خطية 

العلاج
ان كانت الخطية قوية فالله يستطيع ان يعطيك القوة لكي تتغلب عليها فان كان الخطا عندك فاجلس مع نفسك وشوف ورتب وقول لماذا هذة الخطية تتعب حياتي وتاكد انك ستجد السبب ومن السبب تجد الحل
هل هو فراغ وقتي ... هل لا تقم بعمل مفيد... هل لا تغذي نفسك بنبع الروحيات ...
هي بسبب المشاكل تلجئ لهذة الخطية هل الظروف المحيطة تجعلك تهرب لهذة الخطية

اذهب الي الرب يسوع والقي تحت اقدامة خطيتك وتاكد ان ما يطلب المسيح من كل قلبة يستجيب له الرب......
*


----------



## fouad78 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من مرض الخطية*
> 
> *هل ذهبت إلى الكنيسة ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


أنا مع وجود أب اعتراف أو مرشد روحي​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ياريت تصلى وتقول*​
> *الى ابى العزيز:*​
> *لماذا ارتبك فى مواقف حياتى؟ لماذا هذا التناقض العجيب جدآ فى مشاعرى؟*
> *سوف أقص عليك يا ابى ما أقصد بصورة من التوضيح وهذه اختبارات عملية حقيقية وأملى أنك بنعمة الله الساكنة فيك تكشف لى ماذا يحدث داخلى ,حتى أستطيع أن أضع مشكلتى بصورة مكشوفة أمام الطبيب الحقيقى الشافى لنفوسنا يسوع المسيح .*
> ...


أولا : أنا لا أعلم ما هو سر الميرون .. ما هو سر الميرون ؟
ثانيا : أنا لا أشعر أبدا أبدا بلذة في الصلاة أو في قراءة الإنجيل بل بالعكس أقرأ الإنجيل و أصلي غصبا عني بدون أي لذة أو رغبة روحية ..
ثالثا : أنا طلبت من الله أن يعطيني تلك اللذة لكنه لم يستجب لطلبي أبدا ..​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

fouad78 قال:


> سلام ونعمة آخي راجعلك​
> في البداية دعنا لا نلوم الشيطان على كل شيء
> الخطيئة موجودة فينا وتحاربنا نعم
> الخطيئة تغلبنا في بعض الأحيان نعم
> ...


لكنني أنا مهزوووم دائما في الجهاد الروحي .. ولذلك لا أشعر بأي لذة في الإيمان .. بل بالعكس أنا يائس و محبط لدرجة شدييييدة ... صدقني أتمنى لو لم أخلق ... وكنت لأفكر بالانتحار لو أنني أستطيع ذلك لكنني أخاف جدا من الموت لأنه يودي بي إلى جهنم حيث الهلاك الأبدي ... ​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *من مرض الخطية*
> 
> *هل ذهبت إلى الكنيسة ؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 لا لم أفعله ... لكن صدقني يا أستاذي .. لا أستطيع أبدا أبدا أن أفعله ..​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح
> ساتكلم كلام عام
> علمياُ الله خلق في المخ مركزاً للتحكم في الافعال والتحكم في النفس .....
> بينما الانسان يلقي اللوم علي الشيطان ينسي انه هو من استجاب بسبب شهواتة  للخطية هو كان مهياً لهذة الخطية التي ستجعلة يفقد سلامة وستجعلة في حزن مرير هو من قبل عملها ونسي كلمة عمانؤيل اي الله معنا لو الانسان يتذكر ان الله موجود معه لما ارتكب خطية
> ...


*نعم هذا ما ما احاول كنت افعلو وربنا يديم ويسدنا كلنا ابويا الغالى على حروب الشيطان*
*  ابليس نحن ابناء الملك المسيح *
*  لقد اعطنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو*
*  مهم اوقول  مش مهم اقدم زى ما اقدمو ليا المسيح ابويا الغالى*
*  فلهو كل حياتى ولة سلطان ان يفعل ما يشاء بروحى وجسدى*
*  فهو ابويا الغالى ومن محبتة فدانى على الصيب *
*  والصليب علامة قوزة جدا ترتعب منها الشياطين*
*  لانهم انهزمو تحتة *
*  فكلمة شكر لا تكفى ان اقولها للملك المسيح ابويا الغالى حقا كم هو اعظم اب واحن اب واطيب قلب*
*  فعلان مفيش زيو*
*  ياريت كلنا نبقا ايد فى ايد ونطلب المسيح يحوطنا ابونا الغالى انو يحوطنا  بملائكتة والقديسن من كل حروب الشياطين وان يعطينا نعمة وقوة نهزن بها  اعدائين *
*  بصراحة مش عارف اقول اية بجدا انا احترت *
*  ياريت نصلى جميعا للرب يسوع الهنا وابونا الغالى المسيح*
*  كى يمد ايدو وينقذنا من فخ الشياطين*
*  فحروبنا ليست حروب ارضية جسدية بل حروب مع شياطين وقوة العدووووووووووووو*
*  اخوكم سمير الشاعر *​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *سلام ونعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح*
> *ساتكلم كلام عام*
> *علمياُ الله خلق في المخ مركزاً للتحكم في الافعال والتحكم في النفس .....*
> *بينما الانسان يلقي اللوم علي الشيطان ينسي انه هو من استجاب بسبب شهواتة للخطية هو كان مهياً لهذة الخطية التي ستجعلة يفقد سلامة وستجعلة في حزن مرير هو من قبل عملها ونسي كلمة عمانؤيل اي الله معنا لو الانسان يتذكر ان الله موجود معه لما ارتكب خطية *
> ...


 صدقني .. حاولت أن أجد السبب لخطيئتي الشنيعة جدا ... لكن لم أجد السبب أبدا أبدا ... و أنا مستغرب جدا جدا جدا لماذا أرتكب خطيئتي الشنيعة التي ذكرتها في موضوعات سابقة ... فماذا أفعل ؟


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> لا لم أفعله ... لكن صدقني يا أستاذي .. لا أستطيع أبدا أبدا أن أفعله ..​




*ما الذى يمنعك ..... 

على فكره .... انت اقوى من الشيطان .. إن أردت *


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ما الذى يمنعك ..... *
> 
> *على فكره .... انت اقوى من الشيطان .. إن أردت *


 اعذرني أستاذي.. لا يمكنني قول الأسباب علانية ...
لكن ألا يوجد حل آخر ؟​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*نعم هذا ما ما احاول كنت افعلو وربنا يديم ويسدنا كلنا ابويا الغالى على حروب الشيطان*
*  ابليس نحن ابناء الملك المسيح *
*  لقد اعطنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو*
*  مهم اوقول  مش مهم اقدم زى ما اقدمو ليا المسيح ابويا الغالى*
*  فلهو كل حياتى ولة سلطان ان يفعل ما يشاء بروحى وجسدى*
*  فهو ابويا الغالى ومن محبتة فدانى على الصيب *
*  والصليب علامة قوزة جدا ترتعب منها الشياطين*
*  لانهم انهزمو تحتة *
*  فكلمة شكر لا تكفى ان اقولها للملك المسيح ابويا الغالى حقا كم هو اعظم اب واحن اب واطيب قلب*
*  فعلان مفيش زيو*
*   ياريت كلنا نبقا ايد فى ايد ونطلب المسيح يحوطنا ابونا الغالى انو يحوطنا   بملائكتة والقديسن من كل حروب الشياطين وان يعطينا نعمة وقوة نهزن بها   اعدائين *
*  بصراحة مش عارف اقول اية بجدا انا احترت *
*  ياريت نصلى جميعا للرب يسوع الهنا وابونا الغالى المسيح*
*  كى يمد ايدو وينقذنا من فخ الشياطين*
*  فحروبنا ليست حروب ارضية جسدية بل حروب مع شياطين وقوة العدووووووووووووو*
*  اخوكم سمير الشاعر *​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *نعم هذا ما ما احاول كنت افعلو وربنا يديم ويسدنا كلنا ابويا الغالى على حروب الشيطان*
> 
> *ابليس نحن ابناء الملك المسيح *
> *لقد اعطنا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو*
> ...


شكرا لك .. بس برضو أنا صليت كتيير ... ولم ينفع أبدا ولم يستجب لي الله أبدا أبدا​


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا لردك ... لكن ماذا أفعل إن لم يوجد شيء أشغل به عقلي ؟؟



هذا هو الخطأ ان عقلك لا يجد اصلا ما يشغله ، ولهذا انت تمل وتتجه الى الفراغ الذي يؤدي الى الخطأ اي كان ، 
مطلوب منك كل يوم شرح اصحاح من العهد الجديد بالترتيب ، وسيتم نقدك ايضا فيه ، هذا عمل مهم ومؤثر عليك وسيفيدك جدا ، تقدر ؟


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> صدقني .. حاولت أن أجد السبب لخطيئتي الشنيعة جدا ... لكن  لم أجد السبب أبدا أبدا ... و أنا مستغرب جدا جدا جدا لماذا أرتكب خطيئتي  الشنيعة التي ذكرتها في موضوعات سابقة ... فماذا أفعل ؟


*غريبة حضرتك بتقول مش لاقي سبب لخطيتك امال اية الي حضرتك كنت كاتبة في الموضوع التاني؟؟؟؟؟؟




			ما هي هون المشكلة ... أني ما عم بقدر أترك الخطية ...عندك طريقة تساعدني لأترك الخطية أخي الكريم ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

فراغ الفكر ملعب للشيطان املي قلبك وعقلك بكلام المسيح واستاذ صوت صارخ وضع لحضرتك الحل التناول والاعتراف
*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هذا هو الخطأ ان عقلك لا يجد اصلا ما يشغله ، ولهذا انت تمل وتتجه الى الفراغ الذي يؤدي الى الخطأ اي كان ،
> مطلوب منك كل يوم شرح اصحاح من العهد الجديد بالترتيب ، وسيتم نقدك ايضا فيه ، هذا عمل مهم ومؤثر عليك وسيفيدك جدا ، تقدر ؟


 جمييييييل جداااا ... سوف أحاول أن أشرح بكل ما أقدر .. لكن من سينقدني و يشرف على شرحي ؟​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (2 سبتمبر 2011)

> شكرا لردك أخي.. بس الله يعيني لأنو كل وقتي فراغ بفراغ .. لأنو هلأ عنا عطلة صيفية بعد ما خلصت المدرسة .


اقصد هذة الجملة وقت الفراغ


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> *غريبة حضرتك بتقول مش لاقي سبب لخطيتك امال اية الي حضرتك كنت كاتبة في الموضوع التاني؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> 
> *فراغ الفكر ملعب للشيطان املي قلبك وعقلك بكلام المسيح واستاذ صوت صارخ وضع لحضرتك الحل التناول والاعتراف*


 هل كتبت أنا السبب الذي يدفعني لخطيئتي في موضوع آخر .. إن كان نعم فمن فضلك دلني عليه .. وشكرا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*بص كدا اخويا الحبيب
 انا كنت زيك كدا تمام وبتحصلى حاجات كتيرة جدااااااااا
 لاكن بعد ام بصلى لى ابويا الغالى المسيح
 واروح اعترف واتناول
 فى القداسات صدقنى كل اللى كنت بمرة بة خلاص راح معدش ااعنى من اى شى
 صدقنى اسمع كلامى وخد نصحية من اخوك مجرب 
 وبنسبة الفراغ حاول تقراى فى الكتب الروحية اقراء الكتاب 
 المقدس الانجيل
 يعنى
 ادخل المنتدى وخش على الاقسام الروحية واقرى كتير جدا
 ةاسمع ترانيم روحية 
 وفيديوهات كمان شغل الجمجمة حبيبى انا كنت مثلا سنك وكنت بعمل كدا واكتر 
 لكن دلوقتى انا حاسس
 انى فى عالم تانى 
 خد بنصحتى وانت مش خسران*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> اقصد هذة الجملة وقت الفراغ


أعلم ... لكني أتحدث عن السبب الذي يدفعني لخطيئتي الشنيعة المعينة .. ولست أتحدث عن السبب الذ يدفعني للخطايا .. فهمت عليي أخي ؟
يعني أنا أتساءل ... لماذا أتجه أنا نحو هذه الخطيئة المعينة ( يعني هذه الخطيئة بالتحديد) الشنيعة جدا جدا .. ولماذا لا أتجه إلى خطايا أخرى مثلا ؟!!!
هل أدركت  قصدي أخي الكريم ؟​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 سبتمبر 2011)

خبات كلامك فى قلبى لكيلا اخطئ اليك 

هذه الحقيقه الغائبه عن كل مهزوم من الخطيه
ان علاقته بكلمه الله غير موجودة وان وجدت فهى روتينيه 

قال الرب يسوع لتلاميذه 
الكلام الذى اكلمكم به هوروح وحياة 


ان كنت فى علاقه حيه مع كلمه الله ستنمو روحك  وهى الجزء المتصل بالله وبالروح القدس الذى سيعطيك حيااااة مقدسه

كلمه الله كمطرقه تحطم صخر قلبك المتحجر 
كلمه الله نار تحرق الخطيه والارواح الشريرة 
كلمه الله سور منيع يحميك من ابليس لانك ان قراتها ستفهم فكر الله وستكتشف طرق ابليس وحينها لن تنخدع من ابليس 



المطلوب منك جديه فى حياتك الروحيه
لا تشغل بالك بالخطيه فهى عرض وليست المرض 

المرض انك بعيد كل البعد عن الله وليست لك علاقه حقيقيه معه
المرض انك لم تتب بكل قلبك 



العلاج 

كلمه الله شئ اساسى فى هزيمه الخطيه 
مقاومه ابليس وافكاره فهى معروفه 
الجهاد بالصلاة والتوبه المستمرة وتقديم اصوام حقيقيه وليست روتينيه فالصوم يجعل روحك فى حاله صفاء
واخيرا العزيمه على ان تكمل مع الله لان الحياة بالتقوى ليست الاسهل ولكنها الاحكم والاامن


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> بص كدا اخويا الحبيب
> انا كنت زيك كدا تمام وبتحصلى حاجات كتيرة جدااااااااا
> لاكن بعد ام بصلى لى ابويا الغالى المسيح
> واروح اعترف واتناول
> ...


أنا لا أستطيع أن أذهب إلى الكنيسة لأسباب لا أستطيع قولها علانية كما ذكرت للأستاذ الكريم المحترم ( صوت صارخ ) ..
أما بالنسبة لبقية كلامك ... لا تعليق​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> خبات كلامك فى قلبى لكيلا اخطئ اليك
> 
> هذه الحقيقه الغائبه عن كل مهزوم من الخطيه
> ان علاقته بكلمه الله غير موجودة وان وجدت فهى روتينيه
> ...


*بالاضافة الى كلامى
بص كدا اخويا الحبيب
 انا كنت زيك كدا تمام وبتحصلى حاجات كتيرة جدااااااااا
 لاكن بعد ام بصلى لى ابويا الغالى المسيح
 واروح اعترف واتناول
 فى القداسات صدقنى كل اللى كنت بمرة بة خلاص راح معدش ااعنى من اى شى
 صدقنى اسمع كلامى وخد نصحية من اخوك مجرب 
 وبنسبة الفراغ حاول تقراى فى الكتب الروحية اقراء الكتاب 
 المقدس الانجيل
 يعنى
 ادخل المنتدى وخش على الاقسام الروحية واقرى كتير جدا
 ةاسمع ترانيم روحية 
 وفيديوهات كمان شغل الجمجمة حبيبى انا كنت مثلا سنك وكنت بعمل كدا واكتر 
 لكن دلوقتى انا حاسس
 انى فى عالم تانى 
 خد بنصحتى وانت مش خسران*


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> أنا لا أستطيع أن أذهب إلى الكنيسة لأسباب لا أستطيع قولها علانية كما ذكرت للأستاذ الكريم المحترم ( صوت صارخ ) ..
> أما بالنسبة لبقية كلامك ... لا تعليق​


*انت فهمت اية من كلامى طيب
*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> خبات كلامك فى قلبى لكيلا اخطئ اليك
> 
> هذه الحقيقه الغائبه عن كل مهزوم من الخطيه
> ان علاقته بكلمه الله غير موجودة وان وجدت فهى روتينيه
> ...


شكرا لردك أخي جزيلا جزيلا .... ردك جمييييل جداااا .. وفعلا ممكن أنو يكون حل جذري و أكيد لمشكلتي ... يعني أنا حاول أني أقرأ الإنجيل حتى لو غصب عني صحيح ؟​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انت فهمت اية من كلامى طيب*​


فهمته كله طبعا ... بس أنت قولت عن التناول و الاعتراف .. و أنا مش قادر أني روح عالكنيسة ​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*اعلم انه اذا استقرت أي  عداوة   في   قلبك  أكثر من يوم تهدم ما تبنيه بالصلاة وتخرب علاقتك بالرب.*
* ويوما  بعد يوم تصير  العداوة   جزءا لا يتجزأ من اخلاقك وفكرك وتصرفك*
* فتصبح  عبدا للشيطان تبخر له كل يوم على مذبح العداوة. *
* فـأقطع  عنك أي   عداوة  استقرت في  قلبك   حتى ولو كانت موروثة من اهلك. *
* لا  تجعل لك عدوا في حياتك وإلا استحال عليك حب المسيح *
* فـالذي  يحب المسيح حتما يحب ...عدوه.*
* فطهر  قلبك   اولا بأول من أي احساس بالعداوة ليشرق في  قلبك   حب المسيح وتستمتع به. *

*اعلم أن  العداوة   تبدأ بلبس ثوب اسمه الكراهية *
*    فبمجرد  ماتحس أن الكراهية دخلت  قلبك   من جهة أي إنسان كبير أو صغير *
*    اعلم  أن الشيطان بدأ يلقي فخ العداوة *
*    ليجذبك  إلى خاصته *
*    فأسرع  واقطع خيوط الكراهية واظهر لهذا الإنسان محبتك وقدم له هدية *
*    وامدح  سيرته بين الإخوة فتذوب الكراهية وتسكن المحبة وتنسكب عليك محبة المسيح  كابن له * ​ 

*اذا سمعت أن اخا يذمك فلا تجزع وكن شجاعا واستغث بروح  المسيح روح الود والمحبة الأخويه*
*    واذهب  إليه واطلب منه باتضاع ومطانية ودموع أن  يغفر لك ربما تكون قد أخطأت إليه  دون أن تدري وأعلن له محبتك واطلب منه أن  يسامحك واسأل في مسكنه إن كان  بلغة شيء رديء عنك واوعده إنك ستكون دائما  عند حسن ظنه *

* الأب  متى المسكين * ​ 

*منقول*​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اعلم انه اذا استقرت أي عداوة في قلبك أكثر من يوم تهدم ما تبنيه بالصلاة وتخرب علاقتك بالرب.*
> *ويوما بعد يوم تصير العداوة جزءا لا يتجزأ من اخلاقك وفكرك وتصرفك*
> *فتصبح عبدا للشيطان تبخر له كل يوم على مذبح العداوة. *
> *فـأقطع عنك أي عداوة استقرت في قلبك حتى ولو كانت موروثة من اهلك. *
> ...


وما علاقةردك بمشكلتي أخي العزيز ؟​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا بصراحة مش عارف *
* اوصلك المعلومة ازاى *
* سامحنى برضو انت برضو متمسك برايك رغم رودود الاعضاء*
* كمان عليك ولسة برضو *
* زى ما انت على العموم*
* المسيح يقويك *​


----------



## Samir poet (2 سبتمبر 2011)

* ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب *


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *انا بصراحة مش عارف *
> 
> *اوصلك المعلومة ازاى *
> *سامحنى برضو انت برضو متمسك برايك رغم رودود الاعضاء*
> ...


ليست القصة هي قصة تمسك بالرأي ... فأنا أدفع عمري كله مقابل حلا جذريا لمشكلتي ..وما الفائدة إن قلت لكم : ماشي مشي الحال؟؟ ... ومن ثم بعد أسبوع أفتح موضوعا جديدا عن نفس المشكلة كما كنت أفعل سابقا ... لكن لن أنهي هذا الموضوع أبدا حتى أجد حلا جذري لمشكلتي لكي أريح نفسي و أريحكم من موضوعاتي المكررة حتى لو أخذ الموضوع 37 صفحة ... المهم أنو أجد حل ​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> * ضع الله بينك وبين الضيقة فتختفى الضيقة ويبقى الله المحب *


 كلام نظري ما ينفعش ​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

لماذا تتعب نفسك؟!!!!
الحل الوحيد والفعّال إسمه (طبيب نفسي) غير ذلك لن ينفعك شيئ
فهاقد حاولت الكتاب المقدس ولكن لم يجدي نفعا فعليك بالطبيب النفسي لا أحد غيره سوف يساعدك..​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بوذي. قال:


> لماذا تتعب نفسك؟!!!!​
> الحل الوحيد والفعّال إسمه (طبيب نفسي) غير ذلك لن ينفعك شيئ
> 
> فهاقد حاولت الكتاب المقدس ولكن لم يجدي نفعا فعليك بالطبيب النفسي لا أحد غيره سوف يساعدك..​


 صحيح معك حق .. وأنا فكرت بهالحل كتير ... لكني لا أستطيع أن اذهب إلى طبيب نفسي !!​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (2 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا لردك أخي جزيلا جزيلا .... ردك جمييييل جداااا .. وفعلا ممكن أنو يكون حل جذري و أكيد لمشكلتي ... يعني أنا حاول أني أقرأ الإنجيل حتى لو غصب عني صحيح ؟​



غصب عنك ايه ؟؟؟
دة الاكل اللى روحك بتتغذى عليه
انت مشكلتك فاكر ان المسيحيه شويه فروض وطقوس 
انت فاهم غلط


المسيحيه علاقه بين الله والانسان
مش روح الكنيسه واتناول واعترف واقرا فى الانجيل وخلاص 
لو فى كل شئ عملته ماكنتش شايف الله فيه انت ماشى فى سكه غلط
لو بتصوم ومش متذلل قدام ربنا ....انت مش صايم
لو بتصلى وانت مش مركز مع ربنا انت مش بتصلى
لو بتقرا الانجيل وانت مش هتسمع صوت ربنا تبقى روتين 
الله لا يسر بالروتين  
الله يسر بالقلب المتعبد المشتاق اليه 
هل قلبكيشتاق لله ؟؟
هذا هو السؤال


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 سبتمبر 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> أنا لا أستطيع أن أذهب إلى الكنيسة لأسباب لا أستطيع قولها علانية كما ذكرت للأستاذ الكريم المحترم ( صوت صارخ ) ..
> أما بالنسبة لبقية كلامك ... لا تعليق​



*ممكن ترسلها فى رساله خاصة ؟؟؟*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

المفدى بالدم قال:


> غصب عنك ايه ؟؟؟
> دة الاكل اللى روحك بتتغذى عليه
> انت مشكلتك فاكر ان المسيحيه شويه فروض وطقوس
> انت فاهم غلط
> ...


 مهي هون المشكلة يا أخي ...
أنا أحاول أني أصلي بس مش بتخرج الصلاة من قلبي خااالص ..
وبحاول أني أقرأ بالإنجيل .. بس مش بتمتع بكلام ربنا أبدا ...
صدقني هذا ما يحصل لي .. فماذا أفعل ؟ هل أستسلم و أبتعد عن الله نهائيا أم أصبح ملحدا أفضل لي أم هناك حلا آخر ؟


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن ترسلها فى رساله خاصة ؟؟؟*


 حاضر أستاذي​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

ابنتى تحتاجى الى قوة الايمان وحب يسوع بصدق لان حبك ليسوع ضعيف جدا لان حب يسوع يعطنا مناعة قوية ضد الخطيئة


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (2 سبتمبر 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى تحتاجى الى قوة الايمان وحب يسوع بصدق لان حبك ليسوع ضعيف جدا لان حب يسوع يعطنا مناعة قوية ضد الخطيئة


 أهلا عزيزي ..
أولا : أنا شاب و ليس فتاة .. عشان طريقة الكلام يعني
ثانيا : مهي المشكلة أنو أنا لا أستطيع أن أقوي إيماني ؟؟​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

تفضل الموقع الإلكتروني التالي....
يوجد فيه مختصين نفسيين يتحدثون عن الكثير من المشاكل النفسيه التي تواجه الأشخاص ومما يتضح ان مشكلتك ليس لها حل غير الطب النفسي...هذه نصيحتي لك إن أردت حقا أن تجد حلا لتعبك، الحياة أثمن من أن تضيعها في التعب، كل يوم يمر على حياتك وينتهي دون أن تستمتع به فأنت قد خسرت يوما من حياتك بلا منفعه لن تسترده على مهما فعلت، فقلل الخسائر قبل فوات الأوان ..l]http://www.actbelongcommit.org.au/[/url]​


----------



## مسلم 1483 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

هذا الموقع الإلكتروني 

http://www.actbelongcommit.org.au/​


----------



## هشام المهندس (2 سبتمبر 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *ممكن ترسلها فى رساله خاصة ؟؟؟*


 

الى الاخ راجعلك يا يسوع
ارى الغموض الشديد والمشكله عندك بتفاصيل غير مفهومه 
رغم كل الردود القيمه من الاخوه جميعهم والتي تحل اي مشكله مهما كانت..
وهذا اقتراح مني ان احببت ..
ممكن ان تراسل على الخاص اي من الاعضاء الذي تجد الحل من خلال اجابته لك وتتواصل معه للوصول الى ماتريد بعد شرحك للتفاصيل الدقيقه والاختيار لك..؟؟
الرب يقويك ويحميك​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 سبتمبر 2011)

يا راجعلك
هو انت بتروح تصلي عشان ربنا يمنعك من الخطيه وبس ومترجعلهاش تاني 
ولا بتروحلو عشان انت مؤمن ومحتاج  روحك تتغذى وتتملي ايمان 
انت بتصلي النهارده وبتستنى عمل ربنا بكره  يعني؟؟
مهو الشيطان هنا هيبتدي عملو بجد وهيحاول يجدبك لعندو ويحاربك
وانت اهو بتقول مش بتحس بلذه وحاسس انك عبد الشيطان
هنا انت مع نفسك هتعرف انها محاربه منو ومش عايزك تتوب عن الخطيه وتكون مع ربنا و بس
هنا خلي اصرارك اكتر واكتر واكتر من الصلاه والكلام مع ربنا
لازم تنتصر عليه مش تقول انو انتصر عليك
في الوقت اللي انت بتقضيه في الفكير وهعمل ايه وايه استغلو 
وانت بين ادين ربنا
متسبلوش اي فرصه انو يسيطر ع افكارك
بكلام ربنا هتتغسل روحك وهتتولد من جديد
بس انت اعمل كل ده بايمان واصرار ع طرد الخطيه الى الابد


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (2 سبتمبر 2011)

You have to be busy ....! sport......Reading in religious subjects praying by Agbia ........serving at church keep your self busy during 17 hours if you sleep 7 hours a day


----------



## mase7e1 (3 سبتمبر 2011)

انا امر بوضع مشابه وعندما رددت عليك وجدت ان الرد اصبح طويلا جدا فوضعته في موضوع مستقل ليستفيد منه الجميع وهذا هو الرابط
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2962796#post2962796

ربنا يباركك


----------

